

Angel investors flee as seed and startup bubble begins to deflate - chailatte
http://venturebeat.com/2010/10/26/angel-investors-flee-as-seed-and-startup-bubble-begins-to-deflate/

======
pg
This just doesn't sound right. I wonder if this is another of those studies
that lumps together technology startups with restaurants.

~~~
netcan
pg, I previously said that I didn't think your usage of the word startup is in
line with some others' and that this leads to semantic discussions all the
time. At the time you replied that you think the best strategy is just to use
the word properly.

I've since seen 'startup' being used by my bank, an accountant, a printer etc.
They all mean 'new business.' Half the books with startup in the title mean
new/small businesses.

[http://www.amazon.com/Start-up-Practical-Starting-Running-
Bu...](http://www.amazon.com/Start-up-Practical-Starting-Running-
Business/dp/3540329811/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1288159394&sr=8-6)

~~~
pg
"Half the books with startup in the title mean new/small businesses."

Really? I think you should recount:

[http://www.amazon.com/gp/search/?url=index%3Dblended&fie...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/search/?url=index%3Dblended&field-
keywords=startup)

~~~
netcan
OK. half is an exaggeration.

But try:
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/search/?url=index%3Dblended&fie...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/search/?url=index%3Dblended&field-
keywords=startup#%2Fref%3Dnb_sb_noss%3Furl%3Dsearch-alias%253Daps%26field-
keywords%3Dmarketing%2Bfor%2Bstartups%26rh%3Di%253Aaps%252Ck%253Amarketing%2Bfor%2Bstartups&enc=1)
and
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/search/?url=index%3Dblended&fie...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/search/?url=index%3Dblended&field-
keywords=startup#%2Fref%3Dnb_sb_noss%3Furl%3Dsearch-alias%253Daps%26field-
keywords%3Daccounting%2Bfor%2Bstartups%26rh%3Di%253Aaps%252Ck%253Aaccounting%2Bfor%2Bstartups&enc=1)

I'm not saying that it's unheard of to use startup in the sense that you do
just that there it is also commonly used in another sense - enough to trigger
annoying semantic nitpicking.

{added to last sentence)

